# An easy sex link question. Just to check that i have this right.



## GladWingsOfDestiny (Jun 2, 2020)

I want to get a black wing gimpel pair to produce a sex linked clutch. 

So if the male is gold phase (homozygous pale dilute) and the female is bronze (intense, or wild type phase on the dilution locus). Then all male offspring will be phenotype bronze phase (but het pale), and all females will be gold phase (pale on the dilute locus). Right???

I feel like i have some of the terminology confused but basically i want get a pairing to make half golds and half bronzes and have it be sex linked.

I got some of my info off this site: http://media.genetikaholubu.cz/newsletter/email_pigeon_genetics_newsletter_2016_01.pdf
(bottom of page has the genetics table)

But they seem to use terminology a little differently than I'm used to. I'm a noob so it's a little bit confusing, but I know this will be easy as pie for anyone who is more experienced.


----------

